

A Bicycle That Rides On Water. Invented By a 60 Year Old Man from India - dhimant
http://www.thebetterindia.com/9335/saidullah-inventor-amphibious-cycle/

======
deft
Comments on this post are classic HN remarks. Why does everyone here seem to
have such a hard time recognising and appreciating other people's
accomplishments? Who cares if this is nothing new, he built it and whether or
not "anyone could do this" _he actually did_.

------
camillomiller
I don't want to be disrespectful, but what's so innovative about a bike that
cycles on water? Cycle boats are nothing new and everyone could think of a
bicycle that floats and uses the rear wheel as propulsion. I (and so do you)
can even think at least of two or three ways to make this waterbike more
efficient...

~~~
collyw
I was thinking that I have seen similar things before. I guess there just
isn't much of a market for them to go mainstream. Still it is kind of cool.

------
draugadrotten
This video has a condescending feel to it.

------
azifali
I think the right link to post would have been
[http://www.nif.org.in/?q=amphibious_cycle](http://www.nif.org.in/?q=amphibious_cycle).
The video is a bit irritating (thanks to Discovery Channel).

While the idea is nothing new for regular folks, this man has built this in
one of the most under-developed regions of India - Bihar and the fact that he
has made several other similar solutions that are specific to the problems he
faces, is laudable.

------
dagurp
What is so interesting about his age?

~~~
vixen99
Does it really need spelling out?

------
matznerd
What is with the editing in that video?

------
Techasura
what does the pedal boats do? aren't they a form of cycle mechanism?

~~~
baddox
The also works as a traditional "land bike."

